# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week...WEEKLEY THREAD



## vintage2wheel (May 19, 2013)

It sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this week.  Make sure how you found it and the history behind the find...

One of my best friends brought me back some goodies from memory lane.  Prewar girls motorbike tank for the display case A awesome pedal display.  Also picked up an uncommon caddilac badge and a Schwinn tire gauge.

the best find of the week is we rescued a 7 month old German Shepard to protect the bike collection...LOL

post some pics and show us what you got...


----------



## looneymatthew (May 19, 2013)

*best find ever*

congrats on the newest member of the family. they are the best watch dogs.   MY  German Shepard     HAOLE   is 130lbs and we dont worry about locking our doors at all.  because nobody is getting in . except me and my family.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 19, 2013)

*thanks*



looneymatthew said:


> congrats on the newest member of the family. they are the best watch dogs.   MY  German Shepard     HAOLE   is 130lbs and we dont worry about locking our doors at all.  because nobody is getting in . except me and my family.




thanks matt WOW HAOLE is beautiful...yes they great dogs today were going to take the bike out and see how he does running along side...thanks matt


----------



## Euphman06 (May 19, 2013)

*1964 Schwinn Fleet*

Picked this up this weekend. I am interested in selling to pick up some funds for my 1950 streaminer though so if anyone is interested shoot me a pm One of the few rides that I picked up and could ride right away, Pretty smooth rider just needs a good wash and wax.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 19, 2013)

*nice*



Euphman06 said:


> Picked this up this weekend. I am interested in selling to pick up some funds for my 1950 streaminer though so if anyone is interested shoot me a pm One of the few rides that I picked up and could ride right away, Pretty smooth rider just needs a good wash and wax.




good looking OG bike congrats


----------



## Larmo63 (May 19, 2013)

I don't get within 20 feet of Haole. That thing is vicious. VICIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 19, 2013)

*Just a Deluxe Reflector......*

Deluxe reflector for my cream puff '49 B-6....


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 19, 2013)

Got a base model 62 with a Nov 61 frame date American in Radiant Red. Nothing special but should look nice when done.  

She pretty much has no use for anyone other than her pack. Had a lawn service salesman come to the door and I downed her behind me but could see her reflection in the door glass, he reached in to shake my hand and she flinched and growled. Bye bye lawn service guy!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 20, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> It sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this week.  Make sure how you found it and the history behind the find...
> 
> One of my best friends brought me back some goodies from memory lane.  Prewar girls motorbike tank for the display case A awesome pedal display.  Also picked up an uncommon caddilac badge and a Schwinn tire gauge.
> 
> ...




Sweet pooch! I miss my German Shepard, he was such a good boy. 

How much for that early C Model tank there?!? PM me if available please.


----------



## rlhender (May 20, 2013)

Picked up what looks to be another Schwinn C model.. Paint looks like it will clean up nice...It looks like a few wrong parts on it but not bad...
Rick


----------



## YoKev (May 20, 2013)

I got this cutie yesterday. I rode it around the driveway, the tires hold air still! Had a bendix red band hub, coaster brake:















I finally scraped the gunk of the rear dropout, SN is #H226346 which, according to the internet, makes it built on August 7, 1962.

The tires clearly say 20 x 1 1/8 to fit S6 rim. I do not see a 20" Racer in the '62 Catalog. Any insight?


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 21, 2013)

*nice*



YoKev said:


> I got this cutie yesterday. I rode it around the driveway, the tires hold air still! Had a bendix red band hub, coaster brake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice score


----------



## Cobra1365 (May 21, 2013)

Seems to be a few of us Shepherd lovers!

Here's our Sophie girl....

Still a pup here...She had been busy while we were on a cruise and the dog sitter was at work!


----------



## Garrysr (May 21, 2013)

Our landlord's grandson called me over as we returned from a ride, said he had a bike he picked up while scrapping, and it was mine if I wanted it.




  1964, only thing seems to be missing is the bag behind the seat.  Got the lock chain and cable off, aired the tires, and rode it yesterday.  Need to figure out the lights, I've never had them before.  And, the SA 3 speed needs adjusted, but that I've done before.  Overall, pretty nice for a 49 year old bike.


----------

